# www.geoportail.fr - Optimale Luftbilder für ganz Frankreich



## Ist das möglich? (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo Boardies,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Angelplätzen in der Bretagne auf eine Webside gestoßen, die für viele, die in Frankreich angeln, hochinteressant sein dürfte.

Unter www.geoportail.fr findet man Luftaufnahmen von ganz Frankreich inklusive aller Gewässer, und Küsten und Inseln in einer Qualität, die Google Earth um Längen schlägt.

Die Seiten laden bei vernünftigem Internetanschluss in Sekundenbruchteilen, die Auflösung ist so hoch, dass man Gewäässertiefen und in Flachwasserbereichen teilweise sogar den Untergrund und Löcher und Felsen erkennt. 

War mir bei der Planung meiner Tour an den Golf von Morbihan eine große Hilfe, man sieht, welche Inselchen bewohnt sind, wo es Strände gibt und wo es eher felsig ist, an welchen Küstenabschnitten Häuser am Wasser stehen und wo es einsam ist bis hin zu einzelnen Autos etc. Ich bin begeistert! 

Noch ein kleiner Tip: Das ganze bedient sich mit den Symbolen im kleinen Fenster rechts auf der karte ähnlich wie Internet-Landkarten bei Map24 und ähnlichen Routenfindern. Sehr hilfreich ist, wenn man im fenster oben links auf der Landkarte von "Découverte" auf "Exploration" umschaltet; dann legt sich eine Straßenkarte über das Bild, man kann in Ruhe die richtige Gegend suchen und dann wieder auf "Découverte" zurückschalten. Unter "Entrer une Commune" kann man auch nach dem richtigen Ort suchen.

Also, Frankreichfahrer: mal reinschauen, es lohnt sich!

Viel Spaß beim stöbern wünscht


Ist das möglich?


----------



## Jose (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: www.geoportail.fr - Optimale Luftbilder für ganz Frankreich*

guter tip!


----------

